# 360's on bigger jumps??? help!?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Video of the 75 footers or it didnt happen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

not that hard dude....don't have video....not question...get over it....it seems to be a problem with most ppl.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

it might be 60 or 65 foot jump....not sure just a guess anyways...all i know is its the biggest jump at winter park


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Then don't say it's a 75 foot jump man....

Reason why people have a problem with it is because 75 foot is friggin huge. Probably a shit load bigger then you think it is and sounds like I'm right with doubting it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

well come measure if it so important dude...not my question....point of question was i want to know how to three off of bigger jumps....all i know is it is a big a** jump...chill i'm just asking for advice man...no need to critique me or call me out...i'm just telling you what i heard the size of the jump was....i found it rediculus to i'm just saying what someone tells me


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Well first off, before you try the bigger jumps make sure you can land the 360 100% of the time on the smaller jumps and that you can straight air the bigger jumps 100% of the time. Consistency= more confidence. More Confidence= less doubt about wether or not you can land it. The only tip I have is that the bigger the jump, the slower your rotation has to be, meaning that you don't need as much wind up off the lip and you need to use a slow and consistent shoulder and head turn to keep your rotation slow and smooth. I think once you get past that first attempt you should have a lot more confidence.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> Well first off, before you try the bigger jumps make sure you can land the 360 100% of the time on the smaller jumps and that you can straight air the bigger jumps 100% of the time. Consistency= more confidence. More Confidence= less doubt about wether or not you can land it. The only tip I have is that the bigger the jump, the slower your rotation has to be, meaning that you don't need as much wind up off the lip and you need to use a slow and consistent shoulder and head turn to keep your rotation slow and smooth. I think once you get past that first attempt you should have a lot more confidence.


thanks..i do pretty much have them on lock for small jumps but cant get the courage to go any bigger


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

wpsnowboarder said:


> thanks..i do pretty much have them on lock for small jumps but cant get the courage to go any bigger


Take your time. If you can't get the courage, it's probably your body and mind's way of telling you that your not ready yet. Slow progression is always better than rushing into situations that you dont feel comfortable in, especially when it comes to bigger jumps because the consequences of crashing are greater.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sometimes you just have to ignore your fear and go for it. Although i agree with t9 about progressing slow there are times when you have to go all out, but i don't think this is one of them. As for gaining the courage to go try this trick try listening to a song that pumps you up, and make sure you can visualize yourself landing it in your head(I find this very important)


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

seant46 said:


> make sure you can visualize yourself landing it in your head(I find this very important)


I totally agree. I started doing this with all my harder tricks this season and it really does work.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree on the pics or it didn't happen when it comes to the 75 footer. 75 feet is fucking HUGE. Hell, a true 30 footer is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

So how do you officially measure a jump? I've always wondered this.

Is it how high the lip is from the flat/setup point?
Is it the distance between the lip and the knuckle?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Video of the 75 footers or it didnt happen.


It's definitely a 70 foot jump dude, i asked park crew today...believe it or not but i've done it man.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, 75 feet is pretty much unheard of for a park feature. That is longer than an 18 wheeler and I don`t see many people on skis or a snowboard attaining the kind of speed to clear that and I don't know of many resorts who would take on that level of liability to build a feature like that.
> 
> Suffice it to say that anyone who could clear a 75 foot table (or even a 50 foot one) probably does`nt need advice from an online forum on how to spin.....:dunno:
> 
> Here is a 75 foot table:


After seeing this i don't believe the guy though...aren't slopestyle jumps about that big? and I'm guessing it's about 60 feet...idk go to rlyrd.com and check it out....its huge though...atleast huge for me lol...i think just cuz its so big it seems bigger


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

seant46 said:


> Sometimes you just have to ignore your fear and go for it. Although i agree with t9 about progressing slow there are times when you have to go all out, but i don't think this is one of them. As for gaining the courage to go try this trick try listening to a song that pumps you up, and make sure you can visualize yourself landing it in your head(I find this very important)


as in a 3rd person visualization or first person....?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

wpsnowboarder said:


> as in a 3rd person visualization or first person....?


Hmmm, never even thought of 3rd person view, but I do it in first person and it really does make a huge difference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

so you just play every second in your head...how do you set all ur focus on it...i've tried this but i usually can't run it all through my head...i hope i'm not stupid lol


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Money booter at X-games is about 60 i think


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> so you just play every second in your head...how do you set all ur focus on it...i've tried this but i usually can't run it all through my head...i hope i'm not stupid lol


Close your eyes, calm down, take a deep breath. Just imagine yourself doing it right.

You see alot of racers do this before runs as well. If you watch X or the Olympics Lindsey Jacob Ellis is usually doing it in the start gate (not that it matters, she'll wreck anyways )

Joke joke, she's a talented rider.

I'm on Linux and I don't have my flash player installed yet, but if anyone has a link to their parks 75 footer I want to see the pics. The biggest I've hit was 50 something and it was plenty big.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I definitely want to see pics of this supposed 75 footer. Something in it to help with size reference would be nice.

Echo is getting their setup ready for their comp next weekend and they've built one that is a BEAST. I'd guess it in the 60 foot range and it's gotta be close to 20 feet tall. I nearly pissed myself just riding past it on the lift today. With these slushy conditions, I don't know how in the hell people are going to get up enough speed to clear it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

75 ft is BS! The biggest jumps at Loon are 60ft and the only guys hitting them are pro's. With a claim like that the burden of proof lies on you.

But anyways...360's are ridiculously easy on larger jumps IF you can already 180 them. The rotation difference on a 360 is almost nill compared to a 180...really it's just a little over rotation with the upperbody and bring the board through to the 360 with your hips. Spot the nuckle and put it down 360. If you can do 3's off 30 footers then you obviously know what I'm talking about. Unless you really are just whipping them off 10-15 footers then you'll have the problem you're describing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

75 feet From lip to Knuckle. So if he clears it, he's going more than 75'. Maybe 80-85. That's big. I wouldn't try to spin. But thats just me.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

original6 said:


> 75 feet From lip to Knuckle. So if he clears it, he's going more than 75'. Maybe 80-85. That's big. I wouldn't try to spin. But thats just me.


Good point. I think if you're really that comfortable hitting a (75 foot) jump at those kind of speeds then you should be able to 3 off of it. Honestly if I ever do hit something that big you better believe I'm going to huck a spin off of it, I don't want to be able to see where I'm going :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Here is an easy way to get an idea. Your average tractor trailer rig is 70 feet from bumper to bumper. When you pass one in your car, you know how long that rig is. I have not seen any tables in any terrain park that you fit a tractor trailer rig on. I think that guy gave you a bullshit answer; I would bet we are talking more like 40 to 50 feet max.


ok lol sorry it was a guestimation, i just always thought jumps were bigger than they seem...i'm not trying to act cool or anything i was just giving a representation that it is big...like the jump goes up about 10-12 feet off the start of the jump


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay, so I've been looking around for pictures of the step down that they built at Wildcat this season because I remember it was really big. Wildcat measuerd it at 70 ft. Heres the pics. Login | Facebook


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's the one I was talking about at Echo:

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook
Welcome to Facebook | Facebook
Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


It's the biggest one I've ever seen in person.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

well really if you are only spinning 3s off of 30 footers i wouldn't spin off the 70 footer till you can spin 3s of every jump that's smaller then it or at the very least the next smallest under it. i find spinning a 3 on a big jump like that is one of the easiest things once you learn the mechanics of it. usually i dont even do set up turns into it because that'll tend to make you over rotate into a 540. i just ride with a slight pressure on my heel edge up and off the lip then once my board is almost completely off its all about just turn your shoulders and head slightly and looking for the landing.


----------

